# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Slakken excretie

## dodo

Hallo,

Weet er iem. meer over slakken excretie, ook wel bekend van televisie. Ik heb zo mijn vermoedens, maar misschien zijn er mensen onder jullie die dat al hebben uitgeprobeerd? Geef feedback...

----------


## Francesco

Beste Dodo, je vind het antwoord op een site die over natuurgeneeswijzen staat. Hier vind je ook de 6 stadia die Reckeweg heeft beschreven. Over deze stadia wordt in allerlei situaties en m.i. vaak ten onrechte gesproken.
sterkte ermee.

----------

